# Microgramma? Identification Help



## lincolnerickson (Oct 7, 2011)

These are volunteers on some cork. Took them about 1 year to appear. I am guessing they are some sort of Microgramma. The rhizome is green and slightly fuzzy. 

It's been about 8 months since I noticed them and the largest frond is 2" long.


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

It doesn't seem fuzzy enough. Microsorum maybe?


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Id say either microsorum or even a pyrossia.


----------



## lincolnerickson (Oct 7, 2011)

readygrown said:


> Id say either microsorum or even a pyrossia.


Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. My best guess is Pyrrosia rupestris. It seems to have the right growth habit and size.


----------

